# Probleme Boot Camp sur Imac



## Mrrvrn (1 Juin 2022)

Bonjour,

Je viens demander votre aide après des semaines de tirages de cheveux...

J'essaye donc d'installer Boot Camp sur mon iMac 2019 5k.
Or soit Windows 10 crashe lors du démarrage, soit l'installation fonctionne, mais dès que j'eteint mon ordinateur ou qu'il se met en veille = nouveau crashe. 

1er cas de figure : l'installation crashe lors du démarrage windows, et l'affiche un panneaux bleu avec écrit : Choisir un option, clé usb, redémarrage, installer windows etc. 
J'ai déjà tout essayé mais rien ne marche, à part récupérer un point de restauration. 
Cette option a déjà marché plusieurs fois, mais c'est aléatoire.

2ème cas de figure, quand j'arrive à installer Windows 10 correctement, la veille ou l'arrêt de l'ordinateur fait apparaitre ce fameux écran bleu avec "Choisir une option" 

Je pense que c'est lié aux mises à jour Windows 10, car il me semble avoir vu "installation des mise à jour" juste avant un crashe.

Autre problème, il m'arrive de réussir l'installation, mais ma carte graphique Radeon Pro 570x n'est pas reconnu par Windows. Dans les périphériques, on m'indique "carte graphique de base Windows". Le problème, c'est que la résolution de mon écran est bloquée en 5k, ce qui m'empêche de jouer à quelconque jeu sous Windows. 

J'ai bien téléchargé la dernier image ISO sur le site Windows, même essayer avec d'autre plus anciennes, débranché tout périphérique externe. 

J'ai vraiment l'impression que c'est aléatoire, cela m'est déjà arrivé d'essayer 2 fois de suite avec la même image ISO et en faisant les mêmes manipulation, pour avoir une installation réussie au second essai (avant un crashe dès que je dois éteindre mon Mac.

J'aimerai vraiment trouver une solution, après 3H par jour depuis 3 semaines à essayer de régler ça... 

Config : Imac 2019 retina 5k
Carte Graphique : Radeon Pro 570x 
Mac OS Catalina 10.15.7

MERCI BEAUCOUP


----------

